# Sending my phone back



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

I've been having terrible mic cut outs with my GNex lately and it's become a burden so I'm going to raise hell to Verizon (politely of course) and have them send me a new one. I'm unlocked and rooted. I'm going to back up everything and relock this bad boy tonight and send it back if they allow it. I've started hearing rumors how they can tell when its been unlocked and locked back up. Is that true? Anyone do the same thing with their phone and can put this rumor to rest?


----------



## JDaniels2186 (Nov 17, 2011)

I always just use the toolkit to restore/relock it, and have to problems.


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

Yeah that's what I use. It can't be any simpler than that. Thank you.


----------



## cubarican84 (Aug 2, 2011)

What app is this toolkit?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

Galaxy Nexus Root Toolkit by Wugfresh

http://www.wugfresh.com/dev/nexus-root-toolkit/


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Mikesevenfold said:


> I've been having terrible mic cut outs with my GNex lately and it's become a burden so I'm going to raise hell to Verizon (politely of course) and have them send me a new one. I'm unlocked and rooted. I'm going to back up everything and relock this bad boy tonight and send it back if they allow it. I've started hearing rumors how they can tell when its been unlocked and locked back up. Is that true? Anyone do the same thing with their phone and can put this rumor to rest?


No they cannot tell.


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Mikesevenfold said:


> I've been having terrible mic cut outs with my GNex lately and it's become a burden so I'm going to raise hell to Verizon (politely of course) and have them send me a new one. I'm unlocked and rooted. I'm going to back up everything and relock this bad boy tonight and send it back if they allow it. I've started hearing rumors how they can tell when its been unlocked and locked back up. Is that true? Anyone do the same thing with their phone and can put this rumor to rest?


I think they can only tell if Motorola phones have been rooted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm on my 2nd. You'll be fine with an unroot, reflash and lock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Of course none of the people at tech support have heard of the mic cut out issues on the GNex so I have to go to VZ tomorrow and get a new SIM card first. Le sigh...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mikesevenfold said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. Of course none of the people at tech support have heard of the mic cut out issues on the GNex so I have to go to VZ tomorrow and get a new SIM card first. Le sigh...


Rookie mistake lol. With hardware always just tell them you tried these steps.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

And the Mic cut was fixed with a update awhile go. What os are you running. And if you just bought the nexus why? Device is at end of life should have gotten a S3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

Mikesevenfold said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. Of course none of the people at tech support have heard of the mic cut out issues on the GNex so I have to go to VZ tomorrow and get a new SIM card first. Le sigh...


Does it do it stock unrooted?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

moosc said:


> And the Mic cut was fixed with a update awhile go. What os are you running. And if you just bought the nexus why? Device is at end of life should have gotten a S3
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Where did you read the Galaxy Nexus is at end of life?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Let's see this morning one Canadian carrier computer screen has the nexus at eol. It's already a year old and its successor is around the corner. It all ads up to eol. Why do you think the price has come down? No way I'd buy a phone with last year's hardware.


DirgeExtinction said:


> Where did you read the Galaxy Nexus is at end of life?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

moosc said:


> Let's see this morning one Canadian carrier computer screen has the nexus at eol. It's already a year old and its successor is around the corner. It all ads up to eol. Why do you think the price has come down? *No way I'd buy a phone with last year's hardware.*
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


You got the GNex when it came out didn't you?


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

moosc said:


> Let's see this morning one Canadian carrier computer screen has the nexus at eol. It's already a year old and its successor is around the corner. It all ads up to eol. Why do you think the price has come down? No way I'd buy a phone with last year's hardware.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Definitely not EOL. Not sure what Canadian carrier you are referring to, but my "Verizon computer screen" says nothing of that sort. BUT I do have to agree the hardware is, meh lol Especially the horrible camera. Although that has a lot to do with the specs we are seeing as of late.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## reidoreilly (Oct 29, 2011)

this is why im glad I got the bestbuy insurance instead of verizons and it only cost I think $1 more. They will take my phone back, no questions asked, and express ship me a new one within 2 days. It covers as far as I can tell everything, hardware and software, even if it was my fault. I had a cracked screen and took it in, and basically the guy just pulled out my sim and battery, stuck it in a box, and had me sign a forum and told me they would ship me a new one within a few days


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm on my 5th! No issues after relocking.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

moosc said:


> Let's see this morning one Canadian carrier computer screen has the nexus at eol. It's already a year old and its successor is around the corner. It all ads up to eol. Why do you think the price has come down? No way I'd buy a phone with last year's hardware.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


 Verizon isn't a Canadian carrier thus in all reality that is subjective... Each carrier determines a devices EOL also there is no gurantee that Verizon is getting the next nexus thus it may not be true.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

True on vzw but the 32gb version is dead & being phased in with 16gb. And you can buy a refurbished one from vzw for $230.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

moosc said:


> True on vzw but the 32gb version is dead & being phased in with 16gb. And you can buy a refurbished one from vzw for $230.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


And you can't buy the phone in store around here anymore, it has to be ordered. It's definitely on it's last gasp of breath before EOL.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

OK to answer the questions: A.) I really wanted to believe that it was the SIM card for the sole reason of I hate backing up my stuff, relocking it and sending it out just to tinker with it again. B.) This is my 3rd Nexus but I bought it on launch day last year. C.) Yes it still has the mic issues after re-locking it and loading up stock Verizon 4.1.1. The problem has been persistent for a few months now but I've started using my phone for work more and it has become more of a burden but I was running BB 4.1.2 when I relocked it.


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

I think my question has been answered but Im considering sending mine in to get a new one due to screen burn in and was wondering if they could tell root/unlock/etc because part of the burn-in includes 5 soft key buttons. Think that'll give me trouble?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

jpnestel said:


> I think my question has been answered but Im considering sending mine in to get a new one due to screen burn in and was wondering if they could tell root/unlock/etc because part of the burn-in includes 5 soft key buttons. Think that'll give me trouble?


You sending it to Verizon or Samsung? Verizon will almost surelysurely bitch, Samsung mostly likely won't.


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

Chatting with Verizon on twitter now, thanks. Maybe I'll try samsung. Appreciate the response


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I'd definitely try Samsung, from what I've heard most reps will try to void your warranty if any evidence of root is present. I believe Samsung will take longer, and you won't get a loaner, but your problem sounds like its a factory defect Samsung would cover. Good luck!


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Barf said:


> I'd definitely try Samsung, from what I've heard most reps will try to void your warranty if any evidence of root is present. I believe Samsung will take longer, and you won't get a loaner, but your problem sounds like its a factory defect Samsung would cover. Good luck!


How could they possibly know? Reps have zero way of knowing if a phone was rooted or not and neither does tech support if you re-lock the bootloader and un root before sending it back. I've sent 2 Erises and 2 Incredible back that were rooted prior to sending and have never had an issue. Just relock the thing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

zerocool79346 said:


> How could they possibly know? Reps have zero way of knowing if a phone was rooted or not and neither does tech support if you re-lock the bootloader and un root before sending it back. I've sent 2 Erises and 2 Incredible back that were rooted prior to sending and have never had an issue. Just relock the thing.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Try reading before replying, it helps you to post something that pertains to the current discussion.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Barf said:


> Try reading before replying, it helps you to post something that pertains to the current discussion.


My point still stands. VZW will likely never power the device on past the boot loader if even that. They will assure that it wasn't water damaged (sticker on battery) and then it will be sent to be refurbished.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

zerocool79346 said:


> My point still stands. VZW will likely never power the device on past the boot loader if even that. They will assure that it wasn't water damaged (sticker on battery) and then it will be sent to be refurbished.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


They're gonna power it on until the splash screen comes on then quickly pull the battery? OK.....sure. I've had to bitch and moan for them to give me a replacement on a problem they couldn't reproduce. They don't just hand out refurbs without checking anything about what's defective with your phone AFAIK.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Barf said:


> They're gonna power it on until the splash screen comes on then quickly pull the battery? OK.....sure. I've had to bitch and moan for them to give me a replacement on a problem they couldn't reproduce. They don't just hand out refurbs without checking anything about what's defective with your phone AFAIK.


How exactly is that true when they send the refurb out long before getting your old phone? Maybe they've changed something since the last time I got one, but when I did it the process went like this:

1. Call and request the refurb
2. Receive refurb
3. Send old phone in

They never see your phone before you get the refurb unless you go through a Verizon store, which is pointless 99% of the time because they hassle you to no end.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

